

Browser Plug-in Adoption Percentage? (2nd try) - asnyder

A friend of mine asked me whether I knew of any stats detailing the average percentage of users that will download a plug-in to view website content. I couldn't find anything, so I thought I would ask HN.
Is there any study, or evidence out there that details these percentages? For instance, when faced with the prospect of downloading a plug-in such as Adobe ConnectPro to view website content, how many visitors on average would download it, and how many would pass?
======
mbrubeck
You can't get a sensible one-size-fits-all number. It depends on both the
content and the plugin. When NBC requires people to download Microsoft
Silverlight to watch the Olympics, they can probably get a very high
conversion rate. If you're the IRS or a major employer and you want people to
download an Adobe plugin in order to view tax info, then most will probably do
it. If you're a company I've never heard of asking me to download a plugin
I've never heard of, then I'm going to do it only if you really convince me
that I absolutely _need_ to try your service.

